# Private day nursery regulations in spain



## sunnyme (Nov 9, 2010)

Could anyone let me know the regulations/laws for starting a Private Day Nursery. I propose to do this in the Canaries. 
Many thanks for anyones help - search engines no use


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!

When it comes to looking after kids I am not sure. The daughter of one of my friends used to be a kiddy rep for one of the tour operators a couple of years ago and she had to go through the CRB etc but that is probably because she worked for a UK firm and they want to cover their backs. As for setting up your own, this is a fairly specialist area and my advice would be to speak to either a Gestor or an Abogado so that you do everything by the book. There could also be specific bi-laws/regulations in yoru area so worth contacting a local expert.

Sorry I cant be more help on this , 

Good luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you done a search on this forum?? I seem to remember the question coming up before - sadly I cant remember the answers, however, you can bet your life it wont be easy, not many things seem to be in Spain!!!! But good luck, hopefully someone will let you know more and you never know????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## sunnyme (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, many thanks for your reply. I did do a search but only 3 sources came up. 
I will try again.



jojo said:


> Have you done a search on this forum?? I seem to remember the question coming up before - sadly I cant remember the answers, however, you can bet your life it wont be easy, not many things seem to be in Spain!!!! But good luck, hopefully someone will let you know more and you never know????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sunnyme said:


> Yes, many thanks for your reply. I did do a search but only 3 sources came up.
> I will try again.


there *will* be specific rules in your area - and they will change regularly & also from town to town

the only way to find out is to talk to the local Ayuntamiento who will point you in the right direction

your licence to open as a business will come from them (& I think the education authority too), so you may as well start there


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

have you actually tried to google it in spanish? I've just tried and lots of useful information came up. 
Something like "leyes abrir guarderia" will definitely bring some results which will give you an initial idea of some of the legal requirements re espace, facilities, ratio child-adult, etc. 

Of course, take it as a first step, you should then seek legal advice in the Canary island. 

good luck, I think is an absolutely brilliant business idea, particularly if you are planning a bilingual nursery in Spain. If there is something that mothers need overthere is more childcare options.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Or try 'Leyes, jardines de infantes' on google . It brings up loads, all in spanish of course !


----------

